# Hottop owners thread



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I can't find any specific owners thread on here although with the proliferation of great sources of beans these days home roasting isn't as busy a subject as it was when I got mine...

Ok. I am about to bring my *KN-8828B-2 *out of retirement. It has been mothballed since a move a few years back. I have found the US site a great source of info for any model queries etc. but I am after some help from anyone who is still using these or who has any top tips.

I have never ever been concerned with the in depth profiling and obsessive data mapping available with the more expensive P version and software. But I am hoping someone can suggest how to get the best from my B version. Beyond looking at panel upgrades. Which I am not fussed about, are there any tweaks, mods, or tips? Or links to help?

Otherwise I am going to inbox, clean off the dust, and carry on my old habit of just sticking in about 200g and running until I determine end point by the sounds I hear (usually trying to pitch where second crack is starting and dumping about that point). Without over complicating it I suspect there may be a better way!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I use two Hottops on a regular weekly basis. One was a 'P' & the other a 'B'. The 'P' was the original with built-in button thermocouple & the 'B' was a 'B-K2' with the better built in probe. Both were converted to full computer control a few years ago.

The basic 'P' or 'P-K2' is more expensive but without the in depth control of any of the 'B' models. It does become very frustrating in use with its 8 sections for supposed roast control. Reason is you can never get it right.

I think repeatability is an essential part of Home Roasting & this is only obtained if you make the conversion to computer control.

It all depends what you are expecting to do with roasting at home. If your needs are satisfied with loading 200g greens & take each roast as it comes then stay with what you do. I can assure you a 'P' model would not make it any easier.

If you have the interest then do the conversion. Current cost would be approx £200.

Otherwise there is a very active HT section on "Homeroasters" a very informative USA resource, where some people have still retained the original models & others have rebuilt the machine from scratch with reversed air flow etc as well as the computerisation.

Look back a few years on this Home Roasters Forum where you will find all the work I did with computerisation when I first did the conversions.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks. I am going to price up the upgrades. I thought it was more like double that.

I used to get big parcels of green from the USA via cooperative type forum sharing. It was cheap. Now the price of green isn't far off roasted so my intention is to get home use beans roasted and then buy a job lot green if I find a decent variety and then use this as a work staple. Just easier to store bulk green if you like something.

I don't see it is so much cheaper now, or id be more enthusiastic.

In Nottingham, too, should there be any experts local.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't overlook the Bella Barista 'Bulk Buy' on green beans.

Very good value when it comes up 2-3 times a year


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Good call. Seems year round now.

If if I paid the 200 quid for the better sensor and panel, and then got into the details...

would I need a lap top or is the software iPad compatible to monitor the roasts? Is it complicated? Do you need a hard wire connection from the hottop for the stats? Not after the detail, just the basic idea of how a step up from B to P works in reality without the bumpf.

As in a kit list and idea of the simplicity!

Cheers


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

'RoastLogger" which is the application to run the computer controlled Hottop will NOT work on an iPad.

You need a laptop running OSX & the latest Java version.

All the info you are seeking is in the posts I referred to earlier. RoatLogger & a laptop not only records the roasts but fully controls the Hottop but has a manual overide.


----------

